# What kessil on tank



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

I was thinking about 2 Kessil A80's on my 20 long.. but then realized that I would be paying more on an aquarium light setup than my car payment. So I went with a Finnex FugeRay Planted+.

IMO.. I would do 2 lights over a 20 long. Looks more uniform that way


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

freshestemo412 said:


> I was thinking about 2 Kessil A80's on my 20 long.. but then realized that I would be paying more on an aquarium light setup than my car payment. So I went with a Finnex FugeRay Planted+.
> 
> IMO.. I would do 2 lights over a 20 long. Looks more uniform that way


Yeah they are really expensive but they look good imo. Can't get any finnex lighting in my country?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Kessil are 6000-9000k w/ low red content..
They "look good" but are not part. good w/ CRI ..

Anyways a bit of comparison (unfair to Halo because it is "color" adjustable. The Kessil 6000-9000k is "not exactly" color adjustable..
most do not like the high end of 9000k too "washed out" of a look.









By dimming ch 1 by 50% I can get "Kessil color"... 
Halo has almost infinite more tones than a Kessil can hope to achieve.
The tradeoff is you decrease light output by 25%, from 85W to about 50W (all fairly good guessitmates..)
Halo has a hard time going below 6900K w/out large power losses.. (ch2 only approx 28W)
The Radion 15x FW is even better. no "violets" which are the distracting point w/ the Halo.
Radion woke up.. 
The violets are fine for plant growth but find them personally "distracting"..
NOTE: Chock full of personal opinion..
5000k violet based emitter.. "crisp" white color..Low power.. no "toning, just for fun..


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

I would go for the A160, A80 is not much powerful, you risk to regret buying A80s, especially if later you go for a bigger and taller tank.

You want carpeting plants? You need intensity, and possibly co2 injection.

Michel.


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

Current Kessil user here. 

For your tank size choices, #1 and #3 both can work with a160we, but #2 are too long for a single pendent light. Kessil themselves claim a maximum 24" coverage for the a160we.


----------

